# evening primrose and ? (two)



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Are both of the first two pictures those of evening primrose?

I believe the one in the cinder block is; but the other has a both yellow flowers and a couple of red flowers.

Does evening primrose have a spreading (vines spreading over ground from what looks like a single root system) habit like this? Also please notice in the 2nd picture, the vines are red; whereas in the first pic, they are green.



















I believe this is "smartweed"; and if so, is edible. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

The first one is buttercup. 

Second one can't make out

The third one, the plant looks very familiar and I have a feelign I am going to kick myself hard when someone posts the answer, but I can't think of the name for it  Sorry


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Evening Primrose has lance shaped leaves and 4 petaled flowers.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hoggie, how can you tell a buttercup from a primrose? (I actually thought it was a primrose and was preparing to serve some up in a meal; however, buttercup is poisonous.)

Oh didn't see your post Bee. By "lance-shaped" do you mean long, slender & pointed? Ah there are 5 petals to these.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here are two pics of evening primrose: pink and yellow. Both have only four petals and lance shaped leaves.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

First photo is buttercup, last photo looks like smartweed. Can't really tell what the second photo is...a little blurry.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh this helps so much. Thank you Belfrybat. Just seeing those pics makes it clear to me what I thought was primrose is "not". (I am going to use Roundup on the buttercups.)

Ravenlost, I too thought the last one was smartweed; and I understand it is an edible plant. Just have never prepared it...not really sure how.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David just brought in a plant just like the "buttercup" showing above except that it has only "4" yellow petals. This has me confused somewhat. I believe this plant is buttercup because of the shape of the leaves; yet when we pulled off the petals, there were only four. (No petals had fallen off. There are only 4 petals even though they look doubled.)


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know the plant in the last picture, but it isn't a buttercup - if you look at the leaves they are different from the first picture


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You're right Hoggie, the leaves are different. Could this actually be a primrose?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

It's not a standard primrose as we have them here, but whether it's an evening primrose I couldn't tell you as we dont' have them.

I did buy a packet of seeds intending to try to grow some, but haven't done them. Sorry


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm taking some pics that will be more clear as soon as these open up. I walked out to look at them earlier and the flowers were closed; but when I opened a couple, they had the + shapes in the middle. (Buttercup has a ball-like shape in middle of the flowers and are open during the day.)


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Common Evening Primrose has lance shaped leaves, first year plant is a flat rosette, second year plant sends up a stalk(sometimes basely branching but still upright stalks) with blooms on top...lower portions of the stalks can be red-ish. Motdaugrnds I am sending you a PM...bee


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Bee. I received your PM and responded.


----------

